# [Video] Arvind's Roux Method Tutorial!



## arvind1999 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey guys this is going to be a thread for my 8 part(probably) Roux method tutorial. I have tried to explain each of the steps in the method as simple as I could. Hope some of you cubers out there give Roux a try and possibly switch if you like it. Hope you people find this interesting! :3
I will be updating this thread every time I post a new video.

For the people who already know Roux, hope it is not n00by! 

Part 1: Introduction-

[youtubehd]HVVCbEqfAeY[/youtubehd]

Part 2: First Block-

[youtubehd]j4abyFkp5kQ[/youtubehd]

Part 3: Second Block-

[youtubehd]rcmjTQ3kT44[/youtubehd]


----------



## Username (Mar 20, 2013)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Arvind's Roux Method Tutorial!*

Great 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you guys! 

Part 2 is up now!


----------



## arcio1 (Mar 20, 2013)

Remember that you can always make a pair on D layer, you don't have to do this on U all the time. Example: case when BL edge is solved and DLB corner is on ULB (you got this case twice in your FB tutorial): you can do B' R U2 M2 B'. One move less  Same for first pair in your second example, you could have done U2 M2 F.
That's a shame that you showed only this cfoppy way (Edge + Pair + Pair) but all in all it isn't bad I think


----------



## Username (Mar 20, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> Remember that you can always make a pair on D layer, you don't have to do this on U all the time. Example: case when BL edge is solved and DLB corner is on ULB (you got this case twice in your FB tutorial): you can do B' R U2 M2 B'. One move less  Same for first pair in your second example, you could have done U2 M2 F.
> That's a shame that you showed only this cfoppy way (Edge + Pair + Pair) but all in all it isn't bad I think



Maybe you can make a tutorail on the Non-CFOP way?


----------



## arcio1 (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't feel like doing a video tutorial.
You know, you always need an edge inserted but not always LD edge. E.g:
SCRAMBLE: L2 U2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 U2 L U2 F2 D B2 F U2 F L2 R2 D' R' F
y z2 x' F U' B D'
I inserted BL edge first, because I had DBL-DL pair already made.
Sometimes, when you don't have edge inserted or pair made it's better do make pair of white pieces and inserting E-slice edge instead of doing it like F2L.

Also, there is one more way to do FB: doing 1x1x3 block on E, 1x1x3 on D and connecting them. E.g:
SCRAMBLE: B2 D F2 U' B U L U' F L D F2 U L2 D R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U 
x' z2 U B' U2 L' D2

But, of course, sometimes it's just better to do it in Arvind's way.


----------



## already1329 (Mar 20, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> Remember that you can always make a pair on D layer, you don't have to do this on U all the time. Example: case when BL edge is solved and DLB corner is on ULB (you got this case twice in your FB tutorial): you can do B' R U2 M2 B'. One move less



U' B2 U2 B2. One move less.


----------



## arcio1 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'd probably do it this way in speedsolve. Just after watching this video I had idea of making pair on DB in my head


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 20, 2013)

PRetty good. I love the first block. I can be more efficient when I practice Roux (I use CFOP[I will use roux to practice though])


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 21, 2013)

I'll be showing different ways to make the First Block in the examples..


----------



## arvind1999 (Apr 3, 2013)

Part 3 is up now! 

No audio!


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 3, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> Also, there is one more way to do FB



There are many many more ways.


----------



## arvind1999 (Apr 3, 2013)

Part 3 is finally up!(with audio this time )
Anything to improve?


----------

